# Parental Control Password Problem



## GaryGnu (Jan 22, 2003)

I borrowed a DirecTivo HDVR2 from my brother. I called DTV last night, and had it activated with an old access card of mine. The parental controls are turned on. My brother claims he never used parental controls, and I may have had it turned on for my old receiver which was using the current access card, but I've tried all the passwords I would have used, and none of them work.

I'm trying to execute a Clear and Delete Everything, but I am stuck at this Parental Control password. Is there anyway to override this setting?

(BTW, I did try several searches for this forum and did not find an answer)


----------



## OLdDog (Dec 15, 2001)

Call DTV they can either reset it through the SAT stream or they can give you a one time pssword. I do not remember which one that DTV implements in the DTiVos.

It is even possible that DTV may need to send you a new access card but I do not think that is needed for the PC password.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I just did the same thing as the OP last night. The parental controls present in the unit were removed during the reset they sent down. Call them back and they should be able to hook you up; sucks that they did not do it in a single call.


----------

